# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Need a Chat or Become a Listener

## L

I came across this site 7 Cups of Tea it is a place where you can talk to someone in confidence one on one where they will provide a listening ear. 

You can also become a listener to be there for others which I think is cool too. To become a listener you do basic training and can do so further in specialist areas.

I thought I would bring this to the attention of you guys as there are some really good listeners on here who are really helpful. So if you feel up to it and had some free time it is something that feels really rewarding.  ::):  It has helped me develop some good communication skills also.

7cupsoftea.com 

Take care
L.x

----------


## Keddy

Thanks for sharing this. This sounds like a really great idea  ::): 
I could benefit from this by being on both sides of it. I'm sure a lot of other people on here would as well. There really are some great listeners on this site!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Neat idea! Voice chat or text chat?

----------


## L

text

----------


## QuietCalamity

Very cool!! I'm looking into becoming a listener right now. I could really use the experience.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Thanks for sharing this! I've joined the site several months back.. and did the listen aspect.. it really is a great site  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

It sounds like a really great site for learning social skills. Thanks lasir, for bringing this to us!

----------


## Monowheat

I don't think I could be a listener but I logged in there today and had a nice chat. They were really empathetic and helpful. I have recommended this site to friends already!

----------


## L

I feel like bumping this

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I should probably try this at some point. Usually I'm the one that listens to other people but I've been feeling like I could use someone to talk to lately. Not sure how much it'll help me personally, though.

----------


## L

Going to Bump this again  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

I'll bump this as well! Such a great site!

----------

